# Philip Morris buying Asthma med maker



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

What do you guys think, are they doing this for infrastructure to make a nic inhaler?

Marlboro owner Philip Morris to buy asthma drug maker
https://www.news24.com/fin24/compan...ilip-morris-to-buy-asthma-drug-maker-20210709

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

